# Do you delete people for garden events? /rant/



## kemdi (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah, you KNOW what I'm talking about. Players who clearly see what you need, but still fill your garden with level 1 bugs, even though it clearly says you don't want those. They take up space, and worse leave no room for people who want to leave bugs that you need to complete the event. This has been happening to me quite a bit lately. I grow flowers, tell my friend to leave some bugs (and I leave plenty for them too), only to get messages that my garden is full/has no room. Then I check back, and see that not only do the level 1 players fill up every flower, they do it with all level 1 bugs!  It's a waste of flowers, and shortens the amount of time I have to collect the bugs I DO need. And of course my friend give their available level 4 or 5 bugs to their other friends, because they understandably have their own gardens events to attend to.
 I'm trying to be patient and understanding, but if it keeps happening, I'm gonna start saving up all the level 1 bugs I get, and when these types players have free gardens, I'm gonna give every last one back to them, and then delete them. I think that's fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2019)

There's always people who do that and it's the worst.  I've had that happen to me for every garden event I've participated in (which is every one to date except for the Rover one).  I think it's perfectly reasonable to delete people who do this, especially since they added the feature where it says what you need at the moment.  What they really need to do is install a feature that disables people from sharing bugs you don't need.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2019)

I really wish they see this and make it where you share bugs that the person you are sharing with be unable to share certain bugs that they’ve already completed.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah, I've deleted people for this.

I have no time for people who can't read.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 3, 2019)

I assuming people do it because when they share the bugs, they get more seeds to plant. More seeds they have to plant, more bugs they will get. Some flowers seeds can't be bought. They can be bought sometimes using the flowers you harvest before. But if you have none left of those flowers, you have to grow more, which waste time that could be used on flowers you do need for the higher level bugs. You usually get them by sharing bugs or completing villager request. I haven't needed to do that because I have been playing a lot. Some people who don't play as much or trying to get started on their flower events may need to do this more often.

It doesn't bug me because I have never had trouble getting all the items, if I have planned since the event started. It hasn't put me behind.


----------



## kemdi (Apr 4, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> I assuming people do it because when they share the bugs, they get more seeds to plant. More seeds they have to plant, more bugs they will get. Some flowers seeds can't be bought. They can be bought sometimes using the flowers you harvest before. But if you have none left of those flowers, you have to grow more, which waste time that could be used on flowers you do need for the higher level bugs. You usually get them by sharing bugs or completing villager request. I haven't needed to do that because I have been playing a lot. Some people who don't play as much or trying to get started on their flower events may need to do this more often.
> 
> It doesn't bug me because I have never had trouble getting all the items, if I have planned since the event started. It hasn't put me behind.



So it's ok for them to save their time by wasting mine?  If it were just a few bugs, I wouldn't mind at all. But to fill every since one of my level 4 flowers with level 1 bugs is simply rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 4, 2019)

In the past, I've tried my best to give players who dump round one bugs on my garden during round two the benefit of the doubt. The only indication of what people actually needed used to be the flowers, so it was annoying when my friends could clearly see that I was growing round two flowers; however, I always told myself that they just needed those round one bugs bounced back. Did I still feel it was considerate, a bit, but we had no real system back then, so I never ended up deleting people. 

Now, since the system has been put into place, I do feel it's quite a bit more inconsiderate and bothersome when people drop bugs I don't need on flowers that could be open to friends who genuinely wish to help. Even though it has STILL happened since the system was put into place, I have not removed anyone from my friends list.....until yesterday. 

A player who randomly friended me some time ago, filled every single open flower with MINT sakuraflies (eye twitch). "Ok, maybe they need me to bounce them back....." (goes to check what they need, only round two bugs.....goes to check their garden...only round two flowers.....eye twitch) Welp, I hit my breaking point with that one, so I happily returned all the mint sakuraflies I was "gifted" and I removed them from my list. 

A handful of friend have left a few round one bugs here and there since then, but I know that sometimes my finger does accidentally hit the round one bugs when I'm scrolling down to gift round two, and I usually hit OK on autopilot, so I try to give those friends the benefit of the doubt still because I would hate to be deleted for an accident. Also, to any of my friends here, if you do ever get a bug you don't need for me, it is 100% unintentional.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 4, 2019)

I have had to block a couple people cause they will fill me with part 1 one bugs during part 2... But I always finish part 1 day 1 and make sure all my friends are finished with part one by the first day of part 2.. so there is NO reason to lay part 1 flowers on my part 2 ones to the person who said they needed to do it for more seeds you should have inactive players with full gardens for that or at least wait untill day 3 or 4 to get rid of ur butterflies.... You should plan ahead and have plenty of part 1 flowers to make part 2 flowers and don't gave to ruin someone else's game... What if they are at work for 8 hrs and can't get on than when they get off they are even further behind because of an inconsiderate person..


----------



## Sphere (Apr 4, 2019)

It?s definitely super annoying when someone fills up your flowers with bugs you don?t need . I think the reason people do it (or at least this is why I want to share as many bugs as possible) is to get friendship powder and once the first round ends it can be hard to find people who need the first round bugs. I generally go by the rule that it?s okay to share bugs that people don?t need ONLY if they?ve already gotten all the bugs they need for that round. That way it?s not blocking them from getting what they need. I hope people don?t find that annoying.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 5, 2019)

I've unfriended 3 people already for sharing old stuff. The event hasn't even ended yet. Like do you want me to unfriended you?

I'm usually done with round 1 in 2 days, but I don't care if they share round 1 during round 1 time if I'm done. I'll just share them around. However, it peeves me that people will blantly share round 1 when I am clearly on round 2. If they have flowers open, I share those back then block. If they don't, I just unfriend. I know 'it's just a game' 'don't get do mad at somethin digital' blah blah blah but when you hardly get any bugs at all, and you HAVE to rely on friends to finish, you realize that having old stuff only hinders your chances.

This one person shared quite a few of old bugs, so as I was looking throu my list to take her off, it turns out she had already did it for me. Her first mistake was sharing old stuff. Her second was not blocking me. She had flowers open so I shared mints back in what she had-she only had 6 but she shared 10 on me- then blocked. I was able to track her throu my visitors list.


----------



## Tohru (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh god this truly urks me like crazy. Like, I know it's just a game and all...BUT I GET SO IRRITATED. It's hard enough getting seeds, growing the flowers, and catching the bugs, I don't need someone filling them up with bugs I have no use for!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 5, 2019)

kemdi said:


> So it's ok for them to save their time by wasting mine?  If it were just a few bugs, I wouldn't mind at all. But to fill every since one of my level 4 flowers with level 1 bugs is simply rude and inconsiderate.



I don't think they are trying to save their time or waste anyone's time. I think they just want people to share the bugs back so they can make sure they get all items before time runs out. We all look for help during the flower events. If they were sharing bugs they didn't need, then yeah, I would be mad and probably delete them.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 5, 2019)

kemdi said:


> Yeah, you KNOW what I'm talking about. Players who clearly see what you need, but still fill your garden with level 1 bugs, even though it clearly says you don't want those. They take up space, and worse leave no room for people who want to leave bugs that you need to complete the event. This has been happening to me quite a bit lately. I grow flowers, tell my friend to leave some bugs (and I leave plenty for them too), only to get messages that my garden is full/has no room. Then I check back, and see that not only do the level 1 players fill up every flower, they do it with all level 1 bugs!  It's a waste of flowers, and shortens the amount of time I have to collect the bugs I DO need. And of course my friend give their available level 4 or 5 bugs to their other friends, because they understandably have their own gardens events to attend to.
> I'm trying to be patient and understanding, but if it keeps happening, I'm gonna start saving up all the level 1 bugs I get, and when these types players have free gardens, I'm gonna give every last one back to them, and then delete them. I think that's fair.



i sent a friend request to someone with the name "cha" she added me then left 15 level 1 butterfly...then defriended me....like..WTF...sorry for the bad language...but seriously....geezz....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah I delete them, like bruh stop sharing 20 round 1's unless we are mutual you want them back..


----------



## auroral (Apr 5, 2019)

I was literally just ranting about this to a friend on vc the other day lmao. Luckily for me, most people I play with are super respectful, but there's this _one specific guy_ who always does this to me. I always want to dump them right back on him, but he's never online, so I end up dumping them on inactive players instead. (By that I mean friends who haven't been playing in a few months or longer. It's not likely they'll even _see_ the bugs before the event ends, but if they do come back before then, they'll probably need them, anyway.)

I've considered deleting him, but he always buys a lot of my garbage items when I list them in my boxes, so I'm hesitant. I guess if he does it one day when I'm already in a bad mood, I might delete him.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah if they click one or two by accident I don't care, it's easy to miss the buttons on the screen since they haven't calibrated the game good for that but yeah if you dump 20 round 1 when I don't need em and you don't talk to me beforehand then yes you're out lol


----------



## slatka (Apr 5, 2019)

i think most people just do it to get 'friend power' it happens to me all the time but i'm really not that bothered about it..


----------



## Ras (Apr 6, 2019)

I've done it accidentally twice to my best friend. I got in a rush and gave her the level 1 bugs by mistake. The first time (several events ago), she gave them back. This last time, she ignored them. I was worried she'd be mad, but who knows? Maybe she gets it was not intentional. I try to pawn them off on an inactive friend so i don't make this mistake.

As for suggestions in this thread that the game not let you give bugs the person doesn't need, that needs to be voluntary if so. If I'm growing flowers for trading purposes, I welcome people giving me bugs I don't need so I can continue to help those who do need them. I'll admit I don't give them to people who don't need them myself, though.


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 6, 2019)

This irritates me. I've had to delete people for doing it more than once, I've even had someone who isn't from my friends list fill my garden with old bugs so I waited until she had her plants fully bloomed and dumped my old bugs back.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 6, 2019)

I must have super polite Pocket Camp friends, this doesn't really happen to me..
I've had it once with a player who was clearly new, but she hasn't done it during this event.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh... I guess I’m an offender here because for some reason I have been blissfully unaware that it shows you what bugs people need *headdesk* I just get so excited to get friend powder that I just go down my list of friends and give everyone one of each. Thankfully I’m not filling up people’s gardens with junk :/ since it’s only like one bug at a time but I’ll pay more attention next time.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes I have lol.
I haaaaate when I give someone the bugs they need, then turn around and give me their unneeded left overs.
Imo, it's really rude.

If they give you one, it could be an accident so I overlook it. But if they purposely put them there, I remove them.
It isn't fair to those who honestly try to help people finish the events.


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 9, 2019)

It isn?t that bad for me since I only started a couple days ago and am only level 30, but I agree with ThatOneMarshalFangirl. They should add a feature where you can share bugs that the other person doesn?t need. That would be very useful during events like these, especially when you have a lot of friends who are willing to share higher level sakuraflies you actually need.


----------

